# Marriage in HK Info Please.



## Mike001 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I’m sure this question has been asked many times before but how and ever,,,here goes.
I have a Philippine Girlfriend, never married (with CENOMAR) (age above 21) .
I was married in the UK and Divorced in the UK, with divorce papers from the UK, I am British with Brit passport (Irish Father).
I would like to get married in Hong Kong,,, I’ve heard that it’s so much easier cheaper and FASTER in Hong Kong.
Can anyone help with a list of Doc’s we will both need. I did hear that a Cert of no Impediment is not necessary. Maybe that’s changed now???
Is the marriage recognized in the Phills and Europe,,, (I live in France)???
How long will we need to be there in total for the whole process???
Who do we contact before leaving to arrange everything( I.E Hong Kong Authorities for appointments)???
In fact I would appreciate any useful info I can possibly get…

Thanks to all

Mike001


----------

